# Do you put up hay for a hobby? Or for a living?



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I do it for a hobby, The job that allows to feed my Family is in the Oil Industry.

Todd


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Living


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

To feed our cattle.

We sold square bales to the horse market when I was a teen.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I must do it for a hobby. I would go hungry if I depended on hay for my living.

I am a bit like the farmer who won big on the Lotto. He was asked:

"What are you going to do now?".

He replied:
"Just keep right on farming until the money runs out".


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

According to an arrogant hay broker I talked to recently I am a hobby farmer because my dad taught school and also farmed. I would say he farmed and taught school as a hobby. Now I think I do it for a living with a little bit of real estate broker work as a hobby.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Neither really. I'm somewhere in the middle.

I make money with my hay or I don't do it, but it's not my main income. Existence would be pretty meager living off of my hay (selling) sheep (hay feeding). I'm gonna keep building the hay operation until I retire; at that time, I plan continue to do the hay, sheep, and sawmill thing full-time until they bury me.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hay pays the taxes buys coal to heat the house but most importantly it teaches my kids a work ethic . I do pay my kids to put hay away they need to learn things come at a cost. Funny to here them ask how many loads so they can figure how much they can spend or not. I have one child that loves the farm and another that hates it . I keep telling the nonfarmer go to college and get a good job so when I retire he can pay me to mow his lawn I think he will do it he really hates getting sweety and dirty.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

My haying is a split enterprise because I provide for my own herds and sell surplus. For sale hay even my 'eh it could be better yield' still brings me roughly $80 an hour after expenses. I'd say pretty good for a part time job. My other part time job is cattle. Then the next part time job I have is mechanic. I also fence every so often. Wait this is starting to add up to full time work without vacation pay.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Both.

The oilfield is the primary income that created the Capitol to get started.

We run cattle for profit.

We use hay we put up for the cows and horses and sell the extra.

We do custom haying for profit. What is your definition of "hobby"?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

cow/calf operation for a living. Hay to feed the cattle. Sell a little hay here and there but prefer to hold onto any excess and holdover to the next year just in case.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay is a piece of the pie....I try to diversify as much as is practical.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Hobby here... and I sell a few to pay for my hay.....


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Full time farming, but not exclusively hay. Diversified operation with hay, row crops , beef cattle, sheep, and layer barns (eggs). 15% of hay production is fed. Rest is sold mainly to amish horse market. Hay is the second biggest piece of our puzzle at the moment.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Living I suppose as I've been custom baling hay since '87


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Day job puts the potatoes on our plate. Haying to keep the place from growing up, give my kids the experience (and how to troubleshoot/wrench something) and supplemental income - which is presently consumed by college expenses and to a much smaller extent taxes on the place. Me - I just like riding around on a tractor....


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hobby for at least a couple more years. Nuclear power plant job pays all the bills and allowed me to start making hay for my herd. Now I sell what little excess I make that I don't feed. Hoping to go full time farming at some point in the next 10 years!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Part of makeing a liveing.Like Mike it's a piece of the pie.Diversification is key to surviving in Ag


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Hay production is about a third of the pie. Custom heifer raising , oats (straw) ,corn. Try to spread my losses over many enterprises.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> Both.
> 
> The oilfield is the primary income that created the Capitol to get started.
> 
> ...


My definition of a hobby is you don't have to make or sell hay to make a living. I guess in my case I have to make hay to at least pay for the equipment I use to put up hay.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I do it because I,m a glutton for punishment.what other hobby can you wait all night for the dew to come spend the weekend fixing everything you broke during the week,who wanted to go to that barbie anyway.no really I enjoy making hay.I think you'll all will agree it's a good feeling when you see all your hard work stacked in the shed


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hobby that I try to make a profit at, along with some beef cows (need some place to get rid of rained on hay now and then, unless you are extremely lucky ).

On top of my off-farm job (my milk house, I call it, that definitely helps pay for the newer equipment), I officiate sports, mainly church league softball now. Which reminds me a guy last year at a church league game, over heard me talking to a fellow farmer about hobby farming hay and he ask "That's kind of a expensive hobby isn't it?" To which I thought about for a moment and answered "Well a lot of my friend's hobby is playing golf, I am pretty sure they don't make any money at their hobby and I do make a buck or two sometimes."

I plan on selling my business in a few years (kind of retiring), but I won't retire from raising hay and having beef cows (with the good Lord's willing), until the 'cows come home, per se'.

Larry


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I farm for a living. About 50% of my farm income is from selling hay and trucking the hay I have sold. About 40% is from the cattle and the last 10% is custom work.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I never had a hobby that I worked so hard at. I make hay for the horse boarding business and sell the difference. Both activities add to the gross income.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I farm. 230 acres corn, 230 acres soybeans, 275 acres hay. 25 stock cows, 20 sows, and custom haying for others, so yes, haying for a living.


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hay is just a sideline. Help in retirement in a few years and also lets us farm for wildlife. Hard to make it full time here. Land cost to much and with all the guys getting out of corn and into alfalfa.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

Hobby, but usually make a few bucks for the farm account. Farm account bails us out for car repairs, vacations and hunting stuff! Also teach the boys which end of the bale hook to hold onto and the value of a buck.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We don't have to make it pay, but it is nice to


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

275 acre hobby that more then pays for itself. Real income from pipeline job. When I retire I can sell all the equipment, pay taxes and have some left over for me,well maybe me


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I rather like some themes coming through, in no particular order:

A training ground for offspring in the work ethic, analytical training and value of money;

A hobby that spreads your losses;

A potential retirement fund; (But this is at odds because the equipment component in the fund is depreciating in value)

And one i definitely enjoy is the tractor therapy component, of liking to ride around on the tractor;

A hobby that may make some money or pay for itself; (I bet there is little chance of a financial return on golf club fees, or from sailing, yet someone thinks haying is expensive)

The satisfaction of seeing the end result as the last load goes into the shed;

And best of all, one that is unsaid, being able to share our trials and triumphs with like minded hard working masochists that put up a few for a pony or put up thousands of tons, in a free worldwide club called Haytalk.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Living. Full time farmer but hay is only about 25% of the business. Grain corn, processing peas, and processing sweet corn are the rest.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Partly living. Trying to build something for the next generation. Partly therapy. Partly addiction.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Diversification. Sell hay, custom baling and combining, corn, beans, wheat, turkeys.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Diversification here too. Hay, corn, soybeans, beef cattle, custom manure pumping, and mechanic on the side. Never a dull day!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I feed the hay to the cows that have the calves that pays the bills.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Hay is full time here, between custom work and my own we never get a break. Have started doing some spray work and that takes the rest of my time, I've been able to learn a lot from it and learning more every day.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I grew up under the baling wire and bandaid protocols, no duct tape at that time. Town was 14 miles away. You went there once a week in the single family vehicle, to get feed for animals, a few groceries and go to the meat locker and get your prime cull meat that you could not sell to others. If you needed a bolt or piece of steel to fix something, you went to the woods found something on a rotting piece of equipment and got it. No, we were not hard scrabble, just 6 kids and a mom living on a at that time a meager federal govt engineer's salary.

When I started my hay operation, I had a couple of goals: to have really good equipment that was paid for by the business so i could actually enjoy what I was doing, to have a sufficient operation to qualify for local land use taxation relief programs, to have a farm life to enjoy, and to make a little positive cash flow. I have been successful in achieving all of those goals. I have a significant amount of equipment that if cashed out would be nice. I am retired and have retirement income from other sources so I don't have to do this. So, to me, hay making and all the other farm ventures we may get involved with is a way of life, a hobby, and a business that actually makes some money. Just can't see myself waiting in the clubhouse for a tee time. Much more comfortable in a pair of jeans and a tee shirt with sweat and grease. Just sayin..

BTW, Mike-belated congrats on the victory in Bristol, wish the Hokies had made it more interesting, but you got about what I had expected. rick


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> BTW, Mike-belated congrats on the victory in Bristol, wish the Hokies had made it more interesting, but you got about what I had expected. rick


Thank you RIck....turnovers hurt the Hokies...that happens. I am very high on Justin Fuente....he did a remarkable job at Memphis and he will do even more great things at Blacksburg. I was worried that South Carolina was going to hire him, but Tech was quick to make a move and they will reap the rewards.

I enjoyed reading your post...I too, have no interest in golf anymore and get immense satisfaction riding in my Green.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

Full time here. 90%comerical hay grower 10%beef cows . Wish we could grow something else but hay in this area but our summer is very short here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deerezilla said:


> Full time here. 90%comerical hay grower 10%beef cows . Wish we could grow something else but hay in this area but our summer is very short.


Deerezilla, do you think you could edit your profile and add your general location?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I did this for a living, I'd be dead


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, I do it for a living.

My banker may say that the other 99% of the income comes from another place. She may be right.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Riding a tractor baling hay is no hobby, its bordering on an obsession. Nothing better than looking at a field full of bales at the end of the day. Sometimes, at the end of the day job, I do not see as much production as I do when cutting or baling. Plan on expanding the herd and shying full time at retirement. (couple of years)


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Hay & straw sales have been 80% of my income for 30 years. It used to be mostly buying and relocating product from local producers to distant markets, 150-300 miles.

My original plan was to do that and grow only hay on our farms until I hit 35 or so and finish my career on row crops. Somewhere along the way it turned into this niche small bale only thing with most sales being our own product and leaving on trucks I don't drive. Machinery is paid for and mortgage is getting smaller. Zero subsidies.

If health insurance premiums would stop rising, it looks as if I can get the girls thru college and run the clock out on this deal if my health holds up. That is the wildcard for everyone.


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

For a living is the plan. Hasn't quite taken off yet! 
Used to do grain farming, also had a cow/calf herd. Also trucking to put food on the table. But then had 3 years of drought with total crop failures. Then the wife (now ex-wife) cleans out all remaining cash and leaves. Next spring a fire hits the yard and burns down all the machinery and most of the farm buildings. Only things left were the house and shop. Spent the next 11 years in litigation with the insurance company and finally recovered 25% of the value of loss. 
So now trying to get back farming but this time will be just hay. Small squares and delivery. 
Crazy? Probably, but it feels great to be back on the tractor. And haying was always my favorite season. 
Health issues won't let me drive truck anymore so I just need to get the hay to pay somehow. 
There's always next year......


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Swv.farmer said:


> I feed the hay to the cows that have the calves that pays the bills.


The bills for fertilizer, seed and equipment...that produce the hay... that I feed to the cows... that have the calves... that..........

Thank goodness for the wife's off farm job.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Full time hay with some diversification. 200 acres of hay,100 acres of soy beans, some custom haying, snow plowing and some logging. Started With a single axel truck and trailer mostly buying and reselling hay in 2000 while working a full time factory job. Invested all of my earnings into nice haying equipment. Made the leap of faith and quit my full time job back in the fall of 2005, been making and trucking hay ever since. I feel very fortunate to be able to make my living this way


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

clowers said:


> Riding a tractor baling hay is no hobby, its bordering on an obsession. Nothing better than looking at a field full of bales at the end of the day. Sometimes, at the end of the day job, I do not see as much production as I do when cutting or baling. Plan on expanding the herd and shying full time at retirement. (couple of years)


I suppose that view is fine if they are rolls, but if they are small sqs my desired view is in the wagons ani wagons in the shed. Just don't sleep well with sqs on the ground.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I make 600-700 tons per year on over 200 acres. It takes about 7 months of a 12 month yearly cycle.
However, since I have 2 Kubota tractors and no John Deere tractors, I have been told "you're not a real serious farmer" by one of the local farm families kids.
I think the proper term is I'm.a "Kubota farmer".
I hope my JCB and my other non- Kubota hay tools will forgive me!!! Hahahaha


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I make 600-700 tons per year on over 200 acres. It takes about 7 months of a 12 month yearly cycle.
> However, since I have 2 Kubota tractors and no John Deere tractors, I have been told "you're not a real serious farmer" by one of the local farm families kids.
> I think the proper term is I'm.a "Kubota farmer".
> I hope my JCB and my other non- Kubota hay tools will forgive me!!! Hahahaha


I have a Kubota tractor and John Deere tractor. They seem to get along ok in the same barn. No bitches, gripes or complaints from either one of them. Keep on keeping on JD3430. Orange and Green does mix well and a recipe of successful farming practices.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I make 600-700 tons per year on over 200 acres. It takes about 7 months of a 12 month yearly cycle.
> However, since I have 2 Kubota tractors and no John Deere tractors, I have been told "you're not a real serious farmer" by one of the local farm families kids.
> I think the proper term is I'm.a "Kubota farmer".
> I hope my JCB and my other non- Kubota hay tools will forgive me!!! Hahahaha


I once was told by a friend's father that I would never make it in farming because I wore shorts. 22 years later and I am still farming and still wearing shorts. I always get a good chuckle when that memory comes to mind.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Children can say the darndest things......" the prudent overlook a insult"....but it is hard to do sometimes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> I once was told by a friend's father that I would never make it in farming because I wore shorts. 22 years later and I am still farming and still wearing shorts. I always get a good chuckle when that memory comes to mind.


A wear shorts as well. Its hot here in East Texas


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bensbales said:


> Full time hay with some diversification. 200 acres of hay,100 acres of soy beans, some custom haying, snow plowing and some logging. Started With a single axel truck and trailer mostly buying and reselling hay in 2000 while working a full time factory job. Invested all of my earnings into nice haying equipment. Made the leap of faith and quit my full time job back in the fall of 2005, been making and trucking hay ever since. I feel very fortunate to be able to make my living this way


Ben, I'm a snowplower as well. I used to be a full time custom builder. Did very well for 20 years until Mr. Obama became president and the economy tanked then it became more of a part time business. Hay kind of rescued me not only from losing money but also feeling productive.
Now I'm building more as a part time job, only taking building jobs I want. I hope it keeps going that way and the hay business gets bigger. My subs are all dying off or retiring and I can't relate to the new ones replacing them.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

We are dairy and all the hay and crops we grow go to feed the cows. So I don't know how that would define our hay production in the hobby versus money making categories.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Hobby I grow it for my wife's horses. Sell a little


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> I once was told by a friend's father that I would never make it in farming because I wore shorts. 22 years later and I am still farming and still wearing shorts. I always get a good chuckle when that memory comes to mind.


When I was twenty, I would not be caught dead in public in shorts. Now, in my forties, shorts is about all I wear from April till November. I can do everything but walk thru 18 week old turkeys in shorts and it Ivan my church attire.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The goal is to make money with the farm. This year the reality is, will be glad if we just beak even. I also do construction, and that has almost turned more into a hobby. If was not for hay season this year I would not have been doing hardly anything. My construction business has been real slow. Hope it picks up after the election. My hobby is growing grapes vines; 93 vines on their third summer.


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

I bale enough hay to feed my horses. I enjoy the hard work and knowing what the hay is I'm feeding them. Real job is electronics engineer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It's always been a hobby for me! I enjoy the work and challenge of making feed hay.

I grew up with making hay, but did not pursue haying as a career path.

In '82 Linda and I bought out/took over my uncle's beef operation on the old family farm, using their hay equipment.

We soon realized that their equipment was "on it's last legs", and started to replace & upgrade with newer pre-owned equipment.

We, also, increased our hay production to somewhere north of 10,000 small squares per year by going "off farm", and selling to the horse crowd, this while working a full time job in the electric utility industry. I have since retired, and cut back production to our share of the old family farm, and we produce around 3500 small squares sold to horse people or construction people, depending on quality.

Oh yeah, we phased out of cattle in the late '90s. We generally make enough, with sales, to cover our inputs & operating costs, but not enough to pay any labor expenses. LOL

Dave


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

For a living, thanks to propionic acid and a good banker.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess hay is my hobby. I bale 7000 - 9000 squares of Bermuda each year to sell. I have no livestock. Then work full time as a Mechanical Maintenance Supervisor at a nuclear power plant. Machining is my background.


----------

